# My [scattered] thought process for a Bar Light



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

Trying to find the right light, easy if you want to go $$ but trying to do it on more of a budget is where the difficulty creeps into the thought process.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

One other thought on the MJ-872....wait a few weeks for Geoman to restock the GMG 6.0Ah battery. It will be available with the light.


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks for the visual Randy!

Yea, its all about choices within a given budget for sure. What initially started out as "whatever left over from initial bike purchase" goes towards lights is no longer applicable. Night riding now being my primary slotted time to cycle (family, work, training, etc) has forced me to change my thought process regarding light products. 

Apart form the usual - beam pattern, Lumen output, weight, waterproofing, etc, I strongly factor in upgradeability, depth and duration of warranty and after sales support. As this market segment is already exploding, increased choice also means tougher selection.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

gmcttr said:


> One other thought on the MJ-872....wait a few weeks for Geoman to restock the GMG 6.0Ah battery. It will be available with the light.


*I second this one I rode for a hour with the 6.0 battery at 50% low and medium and 50% on high then yesterday I took the same battery without charging it and did a run test on high in front of a fan and got another 1hr and 45minutes out of it. so that would be at least 2+ hrs on high + 1/2 + hour on medium and low. 
Now this light at its medium settings kicks out plenty of light more than enough for most riding I plan only to kick it up to high only on the downhills.
Who knows maybe Geomans got a 6.0 on the shelf and just doesn't want to advertise the 6.0 Package until the next shipment, Hit him up It doesn't hurt to ask.
Also the MJ 872 have a year warranty:thumbsup: *


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

Oh yeah, the Bikeray III is still a contender, I forgot that one... Updated:


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

Rakuman said:


> *I second this one I rode for a hour with the 6.0 battery at 50% low and medium and 50% on high then yesterday I took the same battery without charging it and did a run test on high in front of a fan and got another 1hr and 45minutes out of it. so that would be at least 2+ hrs on high + 1/2 + hour on medium and low.
> Now this light at its medium settings kicks out plenty of light more than enough for most riding I plan only to kick it up to high only on the downhills.
> Who knows maybe Geomans got a 6.0 on the shelf and just doesn't want to advertise the 6.0 Package until the next shipment, Hit him up It doesn't hurt to ask.
> Also the MJ 872 have a year warranty:thumbsup: *


Unfortunately for my budget, I need minimum 3 hours run time from my lights, which is why I had to sport for the 5Ah battery for the Piko.


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

Chromagftw said:


> Thanks for the visual Randy!
> 
> Yea, its all about choices within a given budget for sure. What initially started out as "whatever left over from initial bike purchase" goes towards lights is no longer applicable. Night riding now being my primary slotted time to cycle (family, work, training, etc) has forced me to change my thought process regarding light products.
> 
> Apart form the usual - beam pattern, Lumen output, weight, waterproofing, etc, I strongly factor in upgradeability, depth and duration of warranty and after sales support. As this market segment is already exploding, increased choice also means tougher selection.


You and me both, much of the year my rides are fully in darkness from start to finish, and all but maybe 2 months I have to at least start with lights.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

randyharris said:


> Unfortunately for my budget, I need minimum 3 hours run time from my lights, which is why I had to sport for the 5Ah battery for the Piko.


*Randy I got 2 1/4 on HIGH + another 1/2 hour on medium and low. I'm sure at medium and 3/4 % you will get that 3+ hours you want. I never run on high unless I'm hauling @ss*


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

Rakuman said:


> *Randy I got 2 1/4 on HIGH + another 1/2 hour on medium and low. I'm sure at medium and 3/4 % you will get that 3+ hours you want. I never run on high unless I'm hauling @ss*


As a rigid rider in very rough terrain I plan to run on high unless on a climb. I don't have suspension to soak up little things I don't see due to poor lighting.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

randyharris said:


> As a rigid rider in very rough terrain I plan to run on high unless on a climb. I don't have suspension to soak up little things I don't see due to poor lighting.


*I was going by the kind of riding I mostly do were its half the ride UP and half Down and the down is always faster. Sounds like if you want runtime the Raylll is the light for your but it will be like running the MJ782 at 75% anyways. and you wont have that extra 25% when you need it. just throwing it out there Ive got both those lights and the MJ782 would be my choice 
Good luck on finding the light that's perfect in every way. if you want bright you sacrifice runtime if you want runtime you sacrifice brightness.
Look in to buying just a lighthead and getting a BIG battery made... Rob makes some good ones I hear. I run all my battery hogs on Geos 6.0s *


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

Hmm, this Light & Go Foride may be a good substitution for the MJ-872, Francois indicates it has good cooling.

Light and Go Foride Bike Light Reviews | Mountain Bike Review


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

*You might as well get this its the same thing but 20 grams heavier than the MJ872*
MJ-856-Shenzhen MINJUN Electronic Co.,Ltd


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

Rakuman said:


> *You might as well get this its the same thing but 20 grams heavier than the MJ872*
> MJ-856-Shenzhen MINJUN Electronic Co.,Ltd


Why that style light doesn't have the O-ring mounts I don't understand, god that mount is terrible.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

randyharris said:


> Why that style light doesn't have the O-ring mounts I don't understand, god that mount is terrible.


*Ha Ha you got it! its the same thing as the MJ 872 and that f*%Ked up mount + 20 grams heavier 
If the Foride was a good light people would be buying it and you would see plenty of threads about it.
Seriously you sound like you want bright and runtime to boot. so you can buy just about any of these 1000+ lumens lightheads but you will need to get a bigger battery to get that time

*


----------



## abacojeff (Aug 17, 2008)

*Amoeba?*

I would have sugggested Scar's Amoeba, if he's still stocking any of his little home-grown-little-precursor-to-Lupine-Piko light...

but the price has gone up the past couple of years and don't know if it's in your budget.

I think he's using XM-L now, so should be plenty bright even with 2 emitters.


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

abacojeff said:


> I would have sugggested Scar's Amoeba, if he's still stocking any of his little home-grown-little-precursor-to-Lupine-Piko light...
> 
> but the price has gone up the past couple of years and don't know if it's in your budget.
> 
> I think he's using XM-L now, so should be plenty bright even with 2 emitters.


speaking of nice homegrown lights, the Designshine DS1300 is intriguing too.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

randyharris said:


> speaking of nice homegrown lights, the Designshine DS1300 is intriguing too.


And should be available at some point in the future....

"Now taking pre-orders for round 2.
Pre-sold count as of 8/26: Headlight (21 out of 21 sold, 10 shipped), Taillight (30 out of 30 sold, 15 shipped)."


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi randyharris, i see on the Dinotte website they have lowered their prices, the 800+ which is using 4 XPG's and is probably closer to an honest 1000 lumens with 3 hour run times on high is selling for $269. This can be ordered with wide or narrow lenses too. Good quality product for little cash. Only knock, lamp head may be a bit to big for your liking. Cheers!!!


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

indebt said:


> Hi randyharris, i see on the Dinotte website they have lowered their prices, the 800+ which is using 4 XPG's and is probably closer to an honest 1000 lumens with 3 hour run times on high is selling for $269. This can be ordered with wide or narrow lenses too. Good quality product for little cash. Only knock, lamp head may be a bit to big for your liking. Cheers!!!


I think the 1200 is more of the amount of light I'd be looking for, oddly both the 800 and 1200 say they have 2.5 hours of high operation, strange given that I can't imagine they draw the same amount of power yet both use the same battery.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

The 1200+ is under driving the 8 XPG's to get those run times. Dinotte for some reason just didn't want to make a larger capasity battery and for that reason the have the 1200+ when they could easily have been a front runner driving that lamp head safly to 2200 otf lumens. Guess they wanted to keep retail cost down.

The 800+ though i believe is been driven pretty hard as it is getting the same run time on the same four cell battery set up as the Wilma. This leads me to believe it is close to the 1200+ in output, and pretty close to the Wilma's as well.


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

indebt said:


> The 1200+ is under driving the 8 XPG's to get those run times.


That has to be the case, they could be getting far more light out of those 8 emitters.



indebt said:


> Dinotte for some reason just didn't want to make a larger capasity battery


It is a shame that they don't offer an upgrade or even stand alone higher capacity batteries.



indebt said:


> The 800+ though i believe is been driven pretty hard as it is getting the same run time on the same four cell battery set up as the Wilma. This leads me to believe it is close to the 1200+ in output, and pretty close to the Wilma's as well.


This doesn't seem to hold water with the results in the 2011 Light Shootout here on MTBR. The DiNotte 800L rates at 62 LUX while the Lupine Wilma 7 rates at 103. (keep in mind the just announced Wilma 6 / 12 is rated at higher output.)

Seems like the 800L is maybe a few years old, and it is large but it looks like a nice quality unit with a nice beam. I can get over the size of the light head even if it reminds me of this scene. Price seems really attractive for this too.

Guess I feel like the 800L should be a little smaller and have the option of a bigger battery, the 1200L - same battery issue, and admittedly it would be cool to have more lumens out of all those LEDs.

Comparing the DiNotte 800L to the Baja Designs Strykr, the 800L seems to offer more light for less money, both quality units.

That 1200+, even if it's not reaching it's full lumen potential, is pretty interesting. 6 cell, 6 cell, 6 cell!


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

I will agree with indebt regarding the underdriven 1200 model. On several independent tests (I believe candlepower forum and another one, bike.net) Dinotte's 400L model was rated at around 250 actual lumens, 150L shy of claims. Accordingly, their run times were much longer than if really pumping out any close to theoretical lumens.

It would be great if manufacturers would actually list BOTH theoretical and actual lumens on all their light models. Francois remarked on this in his 2010 light reviews citing Baja Design's original Stryker as one of the very few whereby these numbers were actually in close proximity to each other.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

randyharris said:


> That has to be the case, they could be getting far more light out of those 8 emitters.
> 
> It is a shame that they don't offer an upgrade or even stand alone higher capacity batteries.
> 
> ...


 The (800+) Not the (800L) is a different light!!! The one your refurring to i think was using P-4 leds, the 800+ is using XPG emitters and is much brighter.


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

indebt said:


> The (800+) Not the (800L) is a different light!!! The one your refurring to i think was using P-4 leds, the 800+ is using XPG emitters and is much brighter.


Maybe I'm confused, their website shows an 800L and a 1200L. The 800L is a large black light head, the 1200L is a dual quad light head that is flat and wide. They show a 6 LED large black light head on the front page and I read reference to it that you can select that version instead of the 4, but it is not listed in the drop down on the order page.


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

The DiNotte older discontinued 1200L is different from their current model:


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

Chromagftw said:


> The DiNotte older discontinued 1200L is different from their current model:


The older one in the left is still displayed on the front page though.


----------



## radirpok (Feb 1, 2006)

"Wilma 7 - my ideal bar light"

Wow. Actually the current (XPG) Wilma is one of the worst bar lights available today - it's a spot beam, a huge thrower, but no peripheral lighting... of course, that will hopefully change with the upgrades coming soon.

I can recommend you Dinotte - they are reluctant to do upgrades, and don't use the latest emitters, but what they actually have is good quality for a really good price. I mean, the 1200L - which should definitely be on your list of bar lights because it looks like a real flood - costs $350, $275 if you do not need the charger and battery. It's worth the money because their CS is excellent, and 8 XPGs - even if they are underdriven - are nothing to be ashamed of. I would choose it any time over that Chinese stuff.


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

radirpok said:


> "Wilma 7 - my ideal bar light"


That should actually say the Wilma 12, 1500 lumen at 26 degree beam. No worries if you don't think it's very good. I've seen it and am quite impressed.

I do like the Dinotte lights after checking them out. Just a major bummer that they don't offer a 6 cell battery as an option, and that the dual quad doesn't put out more like 1500 instead of 1200. I may end up going for it though, we'll see.


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

Randy, do you need a light super urgently? Would you be able to hold off for a couple of weeks once the BD double Stryk is out? I know from you previous posts that run time is a big issue as with me but perhaps wait until Shannon provides some in depth info once his tour of duty is over. Worse case scenario, you could get either light head then simply pickup a longer lasting power pack. Rob makes some decent ones I hear along with a couple of other posters in the DIY forum... just thinking out loud here.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

randyharris said:


> That should actually say the Wilma 12, 1500 lumen at 26 degree beam. No worries if you don't think it's very good. I've seen it and am quite impressed.
> 
> I do like the Dinotte lights after checking them out. Just a major bummer that they don't offer a 6 cell battery as an option, and that the dual quad doesn't put out more like 1500 instead of 1200. I may end up going for it though, we'll see.


I have the Dinotte 1200L (not the plus), the black one shown. It's a very nice light and is very comparable to the Lupine Piko 3 (750 lumens) which I also have. I'd estimate the 1200L is about 800 lumens to the piko's 750 lumens. I haven't used the 1200L+, but I'd bet that is closer to 1200 lumens, probably around 1000 or so (using Lupine's numbers as a comparison). The Dinotte lights are going to be much more flood than the Lupine lights are.

Two thoughts:

1. If you want to ride bar and head, then I'd really recommend having a ratio (as someone here suggested) of about 2:1 of bar to head light with the head light being dimmer. Having them be equal really washes out the shadows and makes for some surprising bumps. I find that I lose a lot of depth perception.

2. A great choice might be two Pikos on the handlebars. You can then take that 1500 lumens of light and aim them into a wider and floodier beam that you would be able to do with most lights. If you wanted to, you could ride with one on bars and helmet as above with the caveats that apply there. You could run the helmet light in low as well and high when you needed it. This combination of two Piko's on the bar is really, I think, pretty nice.

I do worry about reliability with lights. I have been stranded out in very dark and inhospitable places and learned my lesson. Hobbling home under one wimpy light is not a great idea no matter what, so I place a premium on two good and reliable lights and batteries, each of which can get me home no sweat. For that reason, I ordered a Lupine Wilma 5 1500/26 as my bar light to complement a Lupine Piko 3 on the helmet. That meets the 2:1 ratio, both are reliable and both are more than enough to get me home. My second choice would be to do the two Piko light set up described above and is much less expensive but still gets 1500 lumens.

Finally, another possible choice might be to do the Piko 3 on the bars and the new light and motion Solight (200 lumens or so) on the helmet. That has potential too. It comes in at $179 from Bikes Tires Direct.

J.


----------



## radirpok (Feb 1, 2006)

randyharris said:


> That should actually say the Wilma 12, 1500 lumen at 26 degree beam. No worries if you don't think it's very good. I've seen it and am quite impressed.


Wow again. Have you seen the new Wilma 26 degree beam - that is not out yet? A man from the future... can you tell me the lottery numbers for next week please... 

I actually do own a Wilma, and I am eagerly waiting for the 26 degree upgrade... but I don't think you have seen it, not unless you've been to the Friedrischafen outdoor show in Germany...


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

Wilma 12 is nice but a LOT of money.

Dual Strykr, if it comes out with the 4 cell battery is very short on run time and pretty expensive compared to:

DiNote 1200, too short of run time with a 4 cell battery and I have no intention or desire to carry two batteries for my regular ride by light outings. I really like this light, and at $350 I think it's attractively priced compared to the competition, just 2 cells shy of me pulling the trigger.

MJ-872, runs too hot from another guy here in Phoenix, no desire to be turning the light all the time from low to medium to high, I like to turn it on [high] and ride.

Seca 1400, too much money, actually makes the Wilma look well priced.

BikeRay III, not a bad option from what I can tell, just not as many lumens as the newer bread.

BikeRay IV, could be good, redesigned, but a bit of an unknown quantity.

MS MJ-856 / Light and Go Foride. I think this is going to be the winner. And L&G sells it for $10 more with a 6 cell battery, for only $160 I get a light that Francois measures at 118 lux with a LOT of light in that beam. Not sure how I can go wrong. No it's not the quality of the other lights, but it's also nowhere near the price. The mount looks totally crazy to me, I'd hope to find a spare Magicshine O-ring mount somewhere and change it.

I'll mull it over for a bit, but the this seems to meet my needs, if not desires.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

randyharris said:


> Wilma 12 is nice but a LOT of money.
> 
> Dual Strykr, if it comes out with the 4 cell battery is very short on run time and pretty expensive compared to:
> 
> ...


*+ 25 bucks shipping and only a 90 day warranty Its basically a 872 in a different casing*


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

randyharris said:


> Maybe I'm confused, their website shows an 800L and a 1200L. The 800L is a large black light head, the 1200L is a dual quad light head that is flat and wide. They show a 6 LED large black light head on the front page and I read reference to it that you can select that version instead of the 4, but it is not listed in the drop down on the order page.


 It is a bit confusing for sure, i checked their website again and the light is called the 800L+, i wasn't very clear on that as i thought it was just the 800+. Anyway, click on the 800L- Li and at the top of the photo of the light kit contence in small letters, it say's (Dinotte 800L plus using XPG emitters). So that was why i was expecting much higher outputs than the old 800L which had the 62 lux measured. I bet it would be in the 90+lux range if it is draining a four cell battery in three hours.This is poorely advertised and i believe is a steal at $269.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

randyharris said:


> ...I'd hope to find a spare Magicshine O-ring mount somewhere and change it...


You probably won't need it, but Bikeray has the o-ring style mounts.

Scroll down to the middle....PARTS & ACCESSORIES


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Thought I'd share my experiences with the bike ray IV. The light hasn't given me any problems what so ever, doesn't overheat, runs 3+ hours on a charge, but is a flood light only. If you look at the beamshot comparison on Geoman's website it's very similar to the bikeray III only brighter. Guessing from beamshots I've seen it looks like the ms 872
and the l&g foride both have more throw and probably prduce more power which would explain why they drain their batteries faster & run hotter. Good flood light run with a spot on your helmet, not so good if you plan on using it by itself. I'm a park steward in the Phoenix Mountain Preserve area and if your interested in seeing the light let me know and I'm sure we can work something out. 
Good luck trying to order from Light & Go. The Foride was my first choice but after 3 weeks of trying my order never went through and I never got any response from any of their e-mail addresses.


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

I run Baja Designs lights. Can EASILY get 3 hours of runtime from the batteries on high setting!


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Mr. Harris....Since you're looking for 3hr run time on high with a good flood pattern that won't break the bank, I'll go ahead and throw my .02 in with a Bikeray IV. It will get 3hrs plus on high and should keep you in your purposed price range. Then again the MS 872 would have a nicer mid-mode but would not run 3hrs on high. There are of course better lights. The Designshine light would be in your price range and be simply awesome but you would have to wait more than likely while on their waiting list. My suggestion would be to buy something cheap to get you riding ( like a standard MS or Ray II ) and put your order in for something better when you have the bucks. The MTB season is only going to last so much longer ( Unless you live in a warmer climate ) Just get SOMETHING and start riding .  ( ** Besides, in a couple months you'll have more stuff to chose from )


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

Cat-man-do said:


> Just get SOMETHING and start riding .  ( ** Besides, in a couple months you'll have more stuff to chose from )


No worries Cat-man-do, I've got 2 L&M HID lights and a Piko on my helmet. I'm out riding in the dark all the time... Which is why I'm upgrading my lights. I live in Phoenix and cycle all year, this is the reason for so much riding by lights.

Guess I'm likely to wait a while longer and see how the new lights for 2012 shake out.

I really do like the Dinotte 1200L quite a lot, cool light. Have to say it's probably my top pick in a high quality light. The MJ-852 or the new Bikeray IV might have to duke it out on the budget lights.

Heck, maybe there will be some blowout specials towards the end of the year, everybody loves a good sale.


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey Randy,

I am talking to you from a looooong line in front of the chow hall at Camp Roberts, Ca., and I have to tell you that your flow chart is awesome! It's only 6am and you already made my day.

Anywho...I am selling off the remaining 2011 Strykrs and Strykr Pro's, they'd get you the 3hrs you are needing, and come with serious bulletproofiness and our life-time warranty.

If you'd like to email me at [email protected] I'll make you an offer you can't refuse...on either a single system or helmet/bar combo. I believe I can keep it all in your budget too.

Regardless good luck in your quest!

Shannon (aka:SGT Scott)


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

Alright! I made my choice on lights. Ironically it's on one that wasn't even in the chart. haha, figures.

I've decided on the Made in the USA Dinotte 1200L-Plus. The Dual-Quad light head kit. Haven't ordered yet but unless I have a serious change of heart, it seems like the best light for me.

BTW - I see Dinotte's site has a place for a coupon code, by chance would anybody have a code they could share?

This is a light that should very well complement my Lupine Piko 3 helmet light, and one that I hope to use for years to come. Sure lights will continue to improve, but I have a hard time believing that I shouldn't be able to use this light happily for a long time to come.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

randyharris said:


> Alright! I made my choice on lights. Ironically it's on one that wasn't even in the chart. haha, figures.
> 
> I've decided on the Made in the USA Dinotte 1200L-Plus. The Dual-Quad light head kit. Haven't ordered yet but unless I have a serious change of heart, it seems like the best light for me.
> 
> ...


*
YAAAAA:thumbsup:
That chart Hmmmm!Dude you got way too much time on your hands
anyways congrats on Finally picking a light.
Cheers
K.C.*


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

Rakuman said:


> *
> YAAAAA:thumbsup:
> That chart Hmmmm!Dude you got way too much time on your hands
> anyways congrats on Finally picking a light.
> ...


Took all of about 4 minutes to do the chart... Awesome free app, that makes it easy and fast to diagram stuff out. I tend to use it when making complex decisions to help me visualize things and keep it straight.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Excellent choice! I'm excited to hear how you like it. Great company.

I think this will work really well with the Piko 3, it's going to give you a nice flood and lots of light. It's also built like a tank and going to be reliable. Dinotte also has the cheapest cost for replacement batteries of anyone.

Make sure you give us a detailed review of your impressions of this light.

J.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

Great choice. Dinotte has excellent customer service as well.

Years down the road, they will sell you a replacement battery at a decent price (unlike some of the competition asking $150-200).

edit...too slow at typing again.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

I just received one of Dinotte's new 300R taillights. I've been riding with the 400R, but that's going to my son. I'm really excited to see how this will work.

J


----------



## rschultz101 (Oct 5, 2009)

it's a logical choice.
the most single LED's in a dual housing,...
8 LED's better then 4, 3, 2,...
for all the upgrade junkies, who look at 1600 numbers, the 1200 is smaller, 
probably ~1100 real lumen, what is about 2x the old MS.
combined with a helmet light, it's good.
for my taste a 1600+ on handlebar and a 600-800 on the lid.
2x MS XML gets you 1600+ ,... or a dual baja 

in any case, for a dual handlebar, would go with a 6-cell battery minimum. 
8-cell be good. since you want to use your Lupine charger too,... an openlight battery,...
and an adapter. Lupine, for the big boys, has a 12cell battery.

the good part, is a good design, 2x lenses, so some choice.

cheers, Rob


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

Randy if going the 1200 plus route, look into an alternate mount offering if the stock noodle doesn't do you justice. Titus kindly reposted update in the Dinotte 1200L plus thread started a while back:

http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/new-dinotte-light-looks-interesting-651773-3.html


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

Chromagftw said:


> Randy if going the 1200 plus route, look into an alternate mount offering if the stock noodle doesn't do you justice. Titus kindly reposted update in the Dinotte 1200L plus thread started a while back:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/new-dinotte-light-looks-interesting-651773-3.html


Thanks, if the stock mounting gives me any issue I'll consider this change.

btw - somebody asked me about the runtime of the Dinotte 1200L-Plus. Running on high they say it gets 2.5 hours of burn time. This doesn't meet my objective of 3 hours. But I realized that with my Piko having 3.6 to 4 hours of run time, I can get away with the stock Dinotte setup. I commute to my MTB rides from home, I will do those street sections with the Piko only, and then on climbs I can pop the Dinotte down to medium. All in all I think the stock battery will work for my needs fine with those small adjustments.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

That should work. You'll spend more time climbing that descending anyhow. Even if you do that, carrying an extra battery is no bid deal either. They are pretty small.

J.


----------



## severum_69 (Mar 18, 2011)

Is that the dual-L333 housing of matt can be a good alternative ?


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

LOL - I changed my mind. After talking to Rob at DiNotte Lighting I am changing my order from the 1200L to the new XML-3. After talking to him I really think it will serve me extremely well with longer run time.

If you have any questions I would encourage you to give DiNotte a call, Rob has a way of making sense of the lighting questions.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Did Rob comment on the brightness and throw of the XML-3 vs. the 1200L+??


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

indebt said:


> Did Rob comment on the brightness and throw of the XML-3 vs. the 1200L+??


20% difference, which he said isn't much.


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

indebt said:


> Did Rob comment on the brightness and throw of the XML-3 vs. the 1200L+??


Oh and that both have a very evenly filled in beam without hotspots. I said that my Lupine Piko 3 was a 22 degree beam, he commented that the XML-3 would be very similar.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Sounds like a better combo for you than your first choice, and should complement each other very well. Could you post measurments of the lamp head when you have a chance after it arrives.Dinotte's wesite is quite vaig on its description of size and weight.Cheers!!!


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

So Randy, I assume you will run 2 units on the bars then or is 1 what you're thinking?


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

Chromagftw said:


> So Randy, I assume you will run 2 units on the bars then or is 1 what you're thinking?


2 lights total, the Lupine Piko 3 on my helmet and the XML-3 on the bars.

In talking with it about Rob, in my words, what he was telling me is to pick the one that I like the look of best. That the 1200L is in his opinion the best light out there, but the XML-3 is very similar light output, only about 20% less than the 1200L and that unless you were A to B comparing them you probably couldn't tell them apart. Meaning that if you rode tonight with one light and tomorrow rode with the next - they both put out a ton of light in a similar pattern, you'd be hard pressed to tell the difference from the two.

I appreciate the smaller package of the XML-3, assuming it is a true 1000+ lumen that it is still a ton of light. I think it's going to work well and the Piko and XML-3 should complement each other on the MTB rides.

I also save about $90 in the process which is nice.

The Dinotte XML's in general look great to me, no idea how many people may be swayed towards the XML-1 over a Magicshine, but I have a feeling they're going to get some of that business.


----------

